

Blockbuster's Going Out Of Business Sale Can't Even Compete With Amazon - bennesvig
http://www.bennesvig.com/post/3685696411/amazon-vs-blockbuster

======
devan
I'm surprised they stayed afloat this long. If I owned Blockbuster I'd make
applications for devices like the iPad, PS3, Xbox, Apple TV, etc, or made a
cheap box that could connect to the network and stream/download movies to it
and made them void when the rent expires. Similar to what a lot of other
companies a starting to do.

Nobody (i don't mean to stereotype) wants the hassle of having to go to a
physical place to pick a DVD and bother with the returns process.

They need to adapt.

